# Help Identifying Insect Shedding



## Buckley000 (Aug 28, 2021)

Looking for help to identify what looks to be black hard insects














shedding and a few black wings, this is the second day in a row that I have noticed this little pile on outside concrete patio slab at the seam of the patio wall, there is a tiny hole where it looks to be where it is coming from.
Located in central Florida.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

It doesn't look like insect shedding, it looks like something is eating the insects and those body parts are left over. The hole seems too small for those to come through it.

It could be anything from a lizard, to a rat to a scorpion, or another insect that is eating those.
You could try a glue trap/sticky trap, to see what is running around. Available in hardware stores or Walmart in the pesticide section.










Actually, this Tomcat glue catches mostly flies for me. Almost no cockroaches. Maybe they don't like the cedar-y smell. I don't know what happened to Roach Motels.


----------



## Buckley000 (Aug 28, 2021)

Nik333 Thank you, I appreciate your help. 
I am just a little perplexed as to it being in the exact same location two mornings in a row.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Do you have Bats?

They eat bugs, then go to their roost, and POOP out the remnants that they cannot digest.

Look above this area in the eaves, to see if you have a roosting bat. 

Oh, and bat droppings make great Fertilizer for your garden.


ED


----------



## gkreamer (May 8, 2020)

Are there any spider webs up high or any webs near that area in general?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

go out there at night to see what's going on.
I'm putting my money on frogs (or gecko lizards)


----------



## Buckley000 (Aug 28, 2021)

de-nagorg said:


> Do you have Bats?
> 
> They eat bugs, then go to their roost, and POOP out the remnants that they cannot digest.
> 
> ...


Hey, 
No bats or nests anywhere on the property visible and no hidden area on the patio ceiling, completely bare solid slabs. I really appreciate you taking the time to reply.


----------



## Buckley000 (Aug 28, 2021)

gkreamer said:


> Are there any spider webs up high or any webs near that area in general?


Hey,
No spider webs that I can see of, just took extra look and none. I hose down the patio weekly to keep it clean as possible to try avoid webs and wasps nest. 
I appreciate you taking the time to reply


----------



## Buckley000 (Aug 28, 2021)

John Smith_inFL said:


> go out there at night to see what's going on.
> I'm putting my money on frogs (or gecko lizards)


Hey,
I think I might just have to set a camera out in front of this area to see what's going on, its driving me nuts trying to figure it out. 
I appreciate your taking the time to reply.


----------



## gkreamer (May 8, 2020)

I opened the attachment and zoomed out, I meant zoomed IN, and I think some of those remains are from ground beetles. There is a shell piece with lines on it and that looks familiar to me.




__





Google Image Result for https://17m7yc1ci9mx3mgtq3pm3paq-wpengine.netdna-ssl.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/04/ground-beetle-600x600.jpg






images.app.goo.gl




Something finds them delicious...


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Buckley000 said:


> Nik333 Thank you, I appreciate your help.
> I am just a little perplexed as to it being in the exact same location two mornings in a row.


Well, if you watch animals and bugs as much as I do 😄. . . . you can see that they find a safe place to eat where another animal/bug won't be able to take the food away or prey on them. I guess you're that safe place or a source of lots of beetles! And possible crickets ( those powerful brown legs)

There are a lot of hairs within the white paint, no criticism intended. What animal are the hairs from?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

John Smith_inFL said:


> go out there at night to see what's going on.
> I'm putting my money on frogs (or gecko lizards)


Geckos poop a lot. I'm surprised there isn't any scat to see, from anything. I suppose even a small animal could be doing it.


----------



## Buckley000 (Aug 28, 2021)

Nik333 said:


> Geckos poop a lot. I'm surprised there isn't any scat to see, from anything. I suppose even a small animal could be doing it.


We have tons of Geckos thank you Florida!!! I occasionally see small frogs but the last I saw in june. We spend alot time out here.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Buckley000 said:


> We have tons of Geckos thank you Florida!!! I occasionally see small frogs but the last I saw in june. We spend alot time out here.


A gecko could run down the wall, dismantle the bug, and run back up.


----------



## Buckley000 (Aug 28, 2021)

Nik333 said:


> Well, if you watch animals and bugs as much as I do 😄. . . . you can see that they find a safe place to eat where another animal/bug won't be able to take the food away or prey on them. I guess you're that safe place or a source of lots of beetles! And possible crickets ( those powerful brown legs)
> 
> There are a lot of hairs within the white paint, no criticism intended. What animal are the hairs from?


Definitely have alot bettles hanging out, mostly brown ones, but occasionally I see thoes giant ones with the big claws, my apologies I have no idea what they called. 
Yes I know, that's dog hair, even after pressure washing, sweeping before painting they found thier way into the paint.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

This one?





__





Beneficial insects in the landscape: #44 Ox or Elephant Beetle






aggie-horticulture.tamu.edu


----------



## Buckley000 (Aug 28, 2021)

Nik333 said:


> A gecko could run down the wall, get the bug, eat it and run back up.


The geckos love my patio it's like a safe haven for them. Sweep daily just to get there little poops off, decided on light color floor paint just for that purpose to see everything, its actually made a huge difference on being able to see any droppings.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

i didn't mention snakes, before, but, they seem to swallow whole and leave white and brown poop.


----------



## gkreamer (May 8, 2020)

Maybe an opossum? They're omnivores and messy eaters.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Nik333 said:


> i didn't mention snakes, before, but, they seem to swallow whole and leave white and brown poop.


Scatology _again_?

Sorry, couldn't pass that one up.


----------

